# General > General Knives & Blades >  New knife

## Antonyraison

I got a local Knife maker to make a knife for me, 
Here is my impressions on it

----------


## crashdive123

Nice knife.  Hope it serves you well.

----------


## Antonyraison

> Nice knife.  Hope it serves you well.


Thanks man, I hope so too.. Liking it a lot already so will see how it holds up.

----------


## kyratshooter

First you get an air gun and we have to worry about you shooting your eye out, now you buy a big knife and we have to worry about you cutting yourself.  There seems to be a trend here.

Were you a problem child?

----------


## Rick

for God's sake don't run with it!

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

> First you get an air gun and we have to worry about you shooting your eye out, now you buy a big knife and we have to worry about you cutting yourself.  There seems to be a trend here.
> 
> Were you a problem child?


He already cut himself with it, though it was just a nick.. Personally, I never really consider a knife my own until I have cut myself with it.  

I didn't know what the little cup thingy on the side was for until I watched the video.  Now that's going to bother me until I get a knife with one of them on it.  

Nice knife Antony.  I'm sure you'll put a few miles on it.

Alan

----------


## Antonyraison

> First you get an air gun and we have to worry about you shooting your eye out, now you buy a big knife and we have to worry about you cutting yourself.  There seems to be a trend here.
> 
> Were you a problem child?


whahahahaha, you bet I was  :Big Grin:

----------


## Antonyraison

> He already cut himself with it, though it was just a nick.. Personally, I never really consider a knife my own until I have cut myself with it.  
> 
> I didn't know what the little cup thingy on the side was for until I watched the video.  Now that's going to bother me until I get a knife with one of them on it.  
> 
> Nice knife Antony.  I'm sure you'll put a few miles on it.
> 
> Alan


True, that is said about knives here too..
Yeah Bow drill diviot/socket.
It helps a lot  :Big Grin:

----------


## Phaedrus

That's a beauty, Antony!  Congrats.

----------


## Antonyraison

> That's a beauty, Antony!  Congrats.


Thanks Man!

----------


## kyratshooter

> I didn't know what the little cup thingy on the side was for until I watched the video.  Now that's going to bother me until I get a knife with one of them on it.  
> 
> Alan


There was a guy over on the Hoodlums forum a few years back that was so into those fire spindle cups that he built a knife with the bearings from a roller skate wheel as a bearing socket.

I always thought that one was way out there in dream land.  How do you forget your Bic lighter enough times to justify that?

----------


## Antonyraison

> There was a guy over on the Hoodlums forum a few years back that was so into those fire spindle cups that he built a knife with the bearings from a roller skate wheel as a bearing socket.
> 
> I always thought that one was way out there in dream land.  How do you forget your Bic lighter enough times to justify that?


hahahah yeah well this one is just stainless steel machined diviot... Its useful If I really need it... also I teach A lot now too soo its useful to have a decent bearing block on you always

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I used to have tons of bics.  In my stint as Asst. Principal, one of my duties was collecting smokables and associated paraphernalia. I would toss the smokes, turn the "green leafy substances" over to the authorities and throw the bics et al.. in a box.  When I hung up my spurs I had enough bics to attract the attention of the BATFE.  Slowly though, they have all gone the way of all disposable lighters.  

I have to buy my own bics now.

Alan

----------


## Antonyraison

> I used to have tons of bics.  In my stint as Asst. Principal, one of my duties was collecting smokables and associated paraphernalia. I would toss the smokes, turn the "green leafy substances" over to the authorities and throw the bics et al.. in a box.  When I hung up my spurs I had enough bics to attract the attention of the BATFE.  Slowly though, they have all gone the way of all disposable lighters.  
> 
> I have to buy my own bics now.
> 
> Alan


I am an authority :P hahahah

----------


## DCorlando

> There was a guy over on the Hoodlums forum a few years back that was so into those fire spindle cups that he built a knife with the bearings from a roller skate wheel as a bearing socket.
> 
> I always thought that one was way out there in dream land.  How do you forget your Bic lighter enough times to justify that?


I would agree the bearing is overkill but a nice light copper or bronze cup would be nice just in case. Might be able to fill it with bees wax so the handle has a normal contour, then if you ever needed to use it you could scrap out the excess, leave some for spindle lube and use some of the scraping for cord lube.  Been using the beeswax on my bow drill and it really helps keep the cord in top shape.

----------


## DCorlando

Very nice! I want to make one along those line but plan to use O1 or maybe 1095 high carbon steel so I have a backup flint striker.

----------


## Antonyraison

The stainless steel divot, is so smooth, it doesnt need any lube. (ok that sounds dodgey)

----------


## theJman

Classic profile blade, custom fit handle, built to your specification, what's not to like?  Handle looks like it would probably be very comfortable.  I've commissioned two custom knives based upon my own design.  It's fun seeing your idea come to life, isn't it?

----------


## Antonyraison

> Classic profile blade, custom fit handle, built to your specification, what's not to like?  Handle looks like it would probably be very comfortable.  I've commissioned two custom knives based upon my own design.  It's fun seeing your idea come to life, isn't it?


Indeed it is fun, but rewarding..  :Smile:

----------


## Billy02

it looks great.

----------

